# Egret got her wings replaced.



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

After a 10 month wait it was time to retire the '05 Yami 90 with a fresh off the container ship 2022 Suzuki DF90A. The team at Outboard Specilities handled the transplant. I've worked with Mike & Mike and their team. Great crew! They took great care to insure everything was completed on time and exactly how I requested.

The hand off...









Serious about protecting the boat while working on it.









New digital gauge and console top. Cup holder optional... said no one ever! Being an analog kind of person I still wanted a water pressure gauge.









Ready to RUN! She's turning a 14x20 prop. Still need to apply the break-in period then I'll report back on performance numbers.









Don't forget the name!









Cheers!


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

I like how the pros cover every horizontal surface... because they know that by the end of the job they will be uniformly covered with all the "stuff" needed for the project!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

The team at Outboard Specilities are true professionals. They protect my boat better than I do.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

iMacattack said:


> The team at Outboard Specilities are true professionals. Hey protect my boat better than I do.


Great knowing that there are still people out there that care about their customers!👍


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

The new motor looks good and that new SMG4 gauge is much more reliable than the old Zuke gauges; doesn't provide as much info as the old C10 or the 4" round black and white gauges but doesn't seem to throw a bunch faulty codes either.

Mike has serviced my motor as well and they would be first choice if I ever had a real problem.


----------



## Gaudy (May 10, 2020)

Looks great Mac, that bird is ready to fly! I am interested in added weight vs performance vs the 05 Yamaha. I'll be watching closely!🧐


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Gaudy said:


> I am interested in added weight vs performance vs the 05 Yamaha.


According to what I can find for weights of the 05 Yami vs this new Zuk, I lost about 30lbs off the transom. I will say the Zuk is much smaller than the old Yami. At first I was a bit concerned about the fit unit the poling platform because the Yami was tight. The Zuk has a lot more space. 



Half Shell said:


> The new motor looks good and that new SMG4 gauge is much more reliable than the old Zuke gauges; doesn't provide as much info as the old C10 or the 4" round black and white gauges but doesn't seem to throw a bunch faulty codes either.


I did a bit of research on the new digital gauge. Like I said above I'm an analog guy. What won me over were two things. First I wanted to set up a NMEA network between the engine and my Lowrance similar to my old boat. The Egret didn't have one so by adding the digital gauge by default it got the NMEA network. I could have run all analog gauges and added a NMEA network but this is a cleaner install. The other thing I like is the ability to use the new Suzuki Diag system. 

I'll be reporting my experiences over time for all of us here. Hopefully it can be useful to someone in the future!

Cheers!


----------



## Gaudy (May 10, 2020)

I too want to tie in my Simrad, Motorguide XI5, etc. together into a NMEA network but I don't believe there is an interface for my 2 stroke 90 Yamaha. Any insight into that?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Won't work. Sorry. If it were me in your situation, I try to find a good used 2 stroke and mothball it. Then I'd run your current 2 stroke till it falls off the transom. The swap it out. I think those engines were about 263lbs. The Zuk is about 340 dry.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Congrats Cappy


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Congrats


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congratulations. That will be a sweet set-up for the "Bird!"


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

iMacattack said:


> According to what I can find for weights of the 05 Yami vs this new Zuk, I lost about 30lbs off the transom. I will say the Zuk is much smaller than the old Yami. At first I was a bit concerned about the fit unit the poling platform because the Yami was tight. The Zuk has a lot more space.
> 
> 
> I did a bit of research on the new digital gauge. Like I said above I'm an analog guy. What won me over were two things. First I wanted to set up a NMEA network between the engine and my Lowrance similar to my old boat. The Egret didn't have one so by adding the digital gauge by default it got the NMEA network. I could have run all analog gauges and added a NMEA network but this is a cleaner install. The other thing I like is the ability to use the new Suzuki Diag system.
> ...


That Diag system looks helpful.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

That’s professionalism at its finest!! White outboards just look so much better. Congrats!!


----------



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

Gaudy said:


> I too want to tie in my Simrad, Motorguide XI5, etc. together into a NMEA network but I don't believe there is an interface for my 2 stroke 90 Yamaha. Any insight into that?


What data are you looking to get out of your 90? You won’t be able to get all the engine data but I found a way to get fuel data from any engine using the garmin gfs10. There are some other NMEA sensors available that you might could use depending on what you are looking for.


----------



## Monoman (May 31, 2009)

Looks great. I also went with the SMG4 and feel it is the best choice.


----------



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

Should get around 40 mph with a typical load.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Very nice, Captain! I have been so impressed with my DF-90A. Power out of the hole and fuel economy are outstanding! You will love it!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I'll be running her tomorrow. Son had a soccer game today. Based on previous experience should see about 42-44mph pending load.

I had a 2015 DF140 on my old Scout 192. I loved that engine.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Put 8 hours on the engine today. Tooled up and down the IWC from Sunrise to Lantana. Can’t run it WOT but 4K rpm, 25mph, 2.8 GPH. I’m really impressed.

Digital gauge calculates fuel burn. Said I burnt 10 gallons. Refueled the boat and it took 10.8 gallons to top it off.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Gaudy said:


> I too want to tie in my Simrad, Motorguide XI5, etc. together into a NMEA network but I don't believe there is an interface for my 2 stroke 90 Yamaha. Any insight into that?


There is a company that makes an interface. It's not cheap by any means.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Mike Haydon said:


> There is a company that makes an interface. It's not cheap by any means.


It's called Actisense


----------



## Gaudy (May 10, 2020)

Mike Haydon said:


> It's called Actisense


Thanks Mike I will look into that company.


----------

